# Enola Holmes 2



## Remnant (Nov 11, 2022)

Really enjoyed this. Dan Pemberton really crushed it with this one.


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 14, 2022)

Started watching it with my daughter


----------



## José Herring (Nov 14, 2022)

That's some real music right there. 

It looks and sounds great. It's blowing my mind though that the little girl from Stranger Things is a Brit! Had to Google that to confirm. 

Love the fact that natural sounding instrument are coming back to the small screen and offering alternatives to the easy listening electronica.


----------



## ThomasNL (Nov 14, 2022)

Daniel said that he was very fortunate that the director liked themes.


----------

